# Furnace Problem



## mobile_cottager (Mar 1, 2007)

We wre out camping this past weekend and I had a few problems with my furnace. It started Ok and then it reach the setpoint then cut out, normal operation.
Then when it would try and restart... the fan would start, and after a couple of mintues, it would cut out. I then raise the setpoint, the fan would cycle... and could hear the igniter ticking, and furnace would not restart. Only have about 12 atempts would it restart. The dealer is a little far to go some if is something little, I can fix it myself. Any thoughts??? would a low batteries in the remote cause this, spiders webs inside the chamber ??? If so... how do I remove them??


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Symptoms are more like low propane pressure.

Is the tank full? Try the other tank. Inspect the regulator for indications of freezing. Also check and see how the stove top burners look when you have them all on. do the flames change much for the one that is burning when you lite the next one?


----------



## mobile_cottager (Mar 1, 2007)

Tanks are full, the stove burners and fridge both working fine on gas.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Battery or shore power?


----------

